
How the FBI got into El Chapo’s encrypted communication network - mariedm
https://threader.app/thread/1082697402539229184
======
clydethefrog
The interesting part about this that the servers had to be moved to the
Netherlands tk make the wiretapping legal. Seems the Netherlands is not only a
tax evasion heaven but also useful for wiretapping.

